# Bestes Netzteil (1000-1500 Watt)?



## nikk o. laus (2. August 2012)

Hey
Hin auf der suche nach dem leisesten und besten netzteil das derzeit auf dem markt ist.
Geld spielt erstmal keine große rolle.
Danke im vorraus!


----------



## benefull (2. August 2012)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du ein so großes Netzteil benötigst? Solch große Netzteile sind eigentlich nie leise, da sie ja dazu im Stande sein müssen, eine riesige Menge Wärme abzuführfen.


----------



## nikk o. laus (2. August 2012)

Ich möchte mir die nächsten jahre kein neues netzteil mehr kaufen müssen und die kabel sleeven.
Baue mir selber ein gehäuse und brauche dafür sehr lange kabel.
Ich denke mit der effizienz tut sich nicht nehr viel oder gibt es noch einen anderen grund später einmal ein neues netzteil zu kaufen? (Ausser anderen steckern)


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. August 2012)

Was für einen PC willst du denn damit befeuern? Sandy Bridge Extreme Hexacore mit Quad-SLI? 

Gib uns erstmal die Konfig durch, ehe du viel zu viel Geld ausgibst.

Es gibt sehr schöne, hochwertige fertig gesleevte Kabelverlängerungen, damit schlägst du zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe


----------



## Colonia (2. August 2012)

Was für Komponenten möchtest du denn damit betreiben?
Ich würde ein 600 Watt Netzteil nehmen, weil kein Mensch bei der heutigen Hardware ein 1500 Watt Netzteil braucht.


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. August 2012)

Dieses dürfte wohl ausreichend sein: http://geizhals.at/de/790408

Mit solchen Verlängerungen: http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=kabelmb&asd=on&asuch=bitfenix%2024%20pin%20verl%E4ngerung


----------



## nikk o. laus (2. August 2012)

Richtung ivy bridge ep mit sli/crossfire @wakü mit (fetter) beleuchtung.
Soll was hochwertiges und gutes sein auch wenns unnötig ist, geld spielt wie gesagt erstmal keine große rolle.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. August 2012)

nikk o. laus schrieb:


> Richtung ivy bridge ep mit sli/crossfire @wakü mit (fetter) beleuchtung.
> Soll was hochwertiges und gutes sein auch wenns unnötig ist, geld spielt wie gesagt erstmal keine große rolle.


 
Also eine ~120 Watt TDP CPU und 2 GPU's? Da reicht ein 700 Watt Netzteil. Den gesparten Aufpreis zum 1500 Watt Netzteil könntest du spenden wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, das macht sehr viel mehr Sinn.

Was stellst du dir denn unter fette Beleuchtung vor?


----------



## steve_gorden88 (2. August 2012)

na "fette" led beleuchtung halt, die verbrauch dann wahrscheinlich 10 Watt, wenn das nicht schon übertrieben ist.

wenn du das ding natürlich mit weihnachtslichterketten behängen willst, dann sieht das mit dem Stromverbrauch schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## nikk o. laus (2. August 2012)

Natürlich nen falkscheinwerfer damit man durchs getönte sichtfenster sehen kann.
Könnt ihr mir nicht einfach eins empfehlen auch wenns kein sinn macht? (mir gehen die argumente aus )


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. August 2012)

nikk o. laus schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir nicht einfach eins empfehlen auch wenns kein sinn macht? (mir gehen die argumente aus )


 
Wir sind halt sehr auf Preis/Leistung getrimmt. Früher wollte ich auch immer das teuerste an Hardware und am besten alles von einer Marke.

Heute möchte ich soviel wie es reicht, damit kann besser angegeben werden als mit überteuerten Dingen, da man weiß, wieviel man braucht und sich schlau gemacht hat, und nicht einfach blind gekauft hat.

Ein sehr gutes ü1000 Watt Netzteil ist dieses. be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 1200W ATX 2.3 (P10-1200W/BN205) | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber wie gesagt, das ist Geldverschwendung. Das ganze ist aber deine Sache und ich wünsche dir mit diesem Rechnerprojekt viel Spaß.


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2012)

Poste doch erstmal Deine Konfiguration, dann schaun wir weiter.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (2. August 2012)

gibt es nicht, einfach rausgeworfenes Geld, insofern kann man auch nicht von Empfehlen sprechen


----------



## nikk o. laus (2. August 2012)

dann sagt was man für marken / serien ohne bedenken kaufen kann.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (2. August 2012)

ein wenig Reserve ist ja eigentlich immer ganz gut, aber so übertrieben grenzt ja schon fast an Wahnsinn^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. August 2012)

nikk o. laus schrieb:


> dann sagt was man für marken / serien ohne bedenken kaufen kann.


 
be quiet! E9 Serie.

be quiet! Dark Power P10 Serie.

Enermax Platimax Serie.

Corsair AX Serie.


----------



## nikk o. laus (2. August 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> be quiet! E9 Serie.
> 
> be quiet! Dark Power P10 Serie.
> 
> ...


 
Seasonic?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. August 2012)

nikk o. laus schrieb:


> Seasonic?


 
Die Seasonic X-Series Reihe ist auch sehr gut. Ich dachte nur, dass 4 Empfehlungen genügen. 

Ich würde das Corsair AX nehmen.


----------



## Westcoast (2. August 2012)

das Corsair AX ist nicht zu empfehlen, viele haben surren/pfiepen und es gibt probleme mit den schutzschaltungen.

Seasonic X
Enermax platimax
Bequiet Dark power P10

kann man durchaus empfehlen.


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

Das AX und das Seasonic X würde ich in dem Leistungsbereich nicht kaufen, weil es Singlerails sind und OCP erst auslöst wenn die 12V Leistung einer Schiene überschritten wird, es aber bereits ab ca. 40A zu Kabelbränden etc kommen kann


----------



## Westcoast (2. August 2012)

ICH 111

genau so ist, die AX reihe ist gefährlich, bis corsair mal etwas dagegen tut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. August 2012)

Cougar kann man auch nehmen, sind qualitativ auch hochwertig


----------



## Westcoast (2. August 2012)

die GX reihe von Cougar ist top und sonst baut cougar wirklich gute netzteile.


----------



## BigBubby (3. August 2012)

Wenn er teuer und gut will
*Enermax Platimax 1200W ATX 2.3*



Wenn er aber sinnvoll will, eher was in der 700Watt region.


----------



## thom_cat (3. August 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Das AX und das Seasonic X würde ich in dem Leistungsbereich nicht kaufen, weil es Singlerails sind und OCP erst auslöst wenn die 12V Leistung einer Schiene überschritten wird, es aber bereits ab ca. 40A zu Kabelbränden etc kommen kann


 
zumindest im falle der x-serie ist das nicht korrekt.
es handelt sich da nicht um das klassische single rail design.
man führt dort eine leitung heraus, die intern aber anders geschaltet wird.


----------



## eagle*23* (3. August 2012)

Find die Enermax auch am besten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2012)

Solange der TE seine Konfiguration nicht nennt,finde ich hat es keinen sinn hier vorschläge zu machen.


----------



## Hübie (3. August 2012)

Na wahrscheinlich hat er seine Konfig noch nicht da stehen sondern im Kopf/auf dem Papier 

Ich verweise mal freundlich auf das durch aus gute SuperFlower Golden Green Modular mit 1300 Watt. Review. Die 12 Volt-Schienen haben eine gemeinsame (Strom-)Schutzschaltung. Es ist leise und hat gute Wirkungsgrade sowie stabile Spannungen.

Fazit:



> Overall, this power supply performed very well. If you're only doing three way SLI or Crossfire as opposed to four-way or putting in a fourth card for dedicated Physx, this power supply is perfect. That is, if you can find it in your country and it's competitively priced. The Golden Green 1300W proved to be a solid performer and seems to have what it takes to last a long time (Japanese primary capacitors, sold polymer caps on the secondary and a dual ball bearing fan).



Ansonsten schließe ich mich bzgl. Enermax Platimax und Seasonic X-Series an. Die kosten halt nur dementsprechend mehr


----------



## ich111 (3. August 2012)

Bei der Leistung kein Singlerail nehmen. 108A und darunter löst keine Schutzschaltung aus und bereits mit 40A können Kabelbrände auftreten und da macht keine Schutzschaltung irgendwas.

Auf jeden Fall ein Multirail


----------



## nikk o. laus (3. August 2012)

Zur konfig:
Aktuell: Gtx 560 ti; x6 1045t (beides oc); 5hdds; wakü 420er und 400er radi
Zukunft: sandy/ivy bridge ep, 2/3way sli Gtx X70/ X80 ( beides oc)


----------



## FreezerX (3. August 2012)

Wenn du einen EP-Prozessor und maximal zwei High-End Grafikkarten betreibst, wirst du auf sehr lange Zeit niemals über 700W Leistungsbedarf kommen (Prozessor 150W, Grafikkarten 2x250W, Rest 50W). 
Meine Empfehlung ist das be quiet! P10-850W. Persönlich würde ich ein deutlich kleineres Netzteil kaufen, aber abgesehen vom Preis hast du praktisch keine/geringe Nachteile. 

Das P10 ist technologisch sehr hochwertig und auch im Verhältnis in seiner Klasse sehr leise.


----------



## ich111 (3. August 2012)

Das P10 850 ist Spitze: 80+ Platinium, sehr leise, Multirail und wird von Seasonic gefertigt(die leider selbst Singlerails machen)


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2012)

Das P10 ist dank Seasonic Technik und BeQuiet Lüfter wohl derzeit das beste Netzteil in der Wattklasse am Markt.


----------



## thom_cat (3. August 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> wird von Seasonic gefertigt(die leider selbst Singlerails machen)


 
nö, eben nicht... intern ist es multirail.



> zumindest im falle der x-serie ist das nicht korrekt.
> es handelt sich da nicht um das klassische single rail design.
> man führt dort eine leitung heraus, die intern aber anders geschaltet wird.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2012)

thom_cat schrieb:


> nö, eben nicht... intern ist es multirail.


 
Intern nützt dir extern gar nichts.


----------



## thom_cat (3. August 2012)

natürlich, es geht doch um die schutzschaltung, die angeblich nicht rechtzeitig auslöst.
und genau das wird damit umgangen.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2012)

Funktioniert in der Praxis aber nicht.


----------



## thom_cat (3. August 2012)

> Der PS232F verfügt über einen Unterspannungs-, Überspannungs- und Überstromschutz für +3,3 V, +5 V und bis zu vier +12 V Ausgänge. Damit wäre das zweite Indiz gesichert, dass es sich um ein Netzteil mit mehreren +12-V-Ausgängen handelt, nachdem es sogar über zwei +12-V-Quellen verfügt. Die Pins zur Überstrommessung auf +12 V sind auch ausnahmslos angeschlossen. Andererseits spricht Seasonic auch nicht offiziell von einer "Single-Rail" und äußert sich eher neutral zu den unterschiedlichen Auslegungen der Hersteller. Fakt ist aber, dass sogar sehr viele Seasonic-Netzteile über zwei +12-V-Quellen verfügen und Kunden wie Corsair eine "Single-Rail" angeben - ohne etwas an dem Produkt zu ändern. Vermutlich lässt es Seasonic offen und orientiert sich an der Richtung, für die sich die ODM-Kunden entscheiden. Zumindest auf dem Etikett ist nur ein einziger +12-V-Ausgang ausgewiesen.



Seasonic Platinum 860W (SS-860XP)

es spricht also schon einiges für ein nicht multi rail netzteil.



> Funktioniert in der Praxis aber nicht.



wo nachzulesen?


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2012)

thom_cat schrieb:


> wo nachzulesen?


 
Schau dir das Corsair AX1200 an.


----------



## Westcoast (3. August 2012)

threshold

bei seasonic gibt es keine probleme, bei der AX reihe aber schon. es wird ja immer gesagt, das die X reihe von seasonic  und ax reihe von corsair gleich sind.
das stimmt aber nicht ganz, es gibt da schon unterschiede, auch wenn in der AX reihe seasonic technik drin sitzt. gebe da Thom_cat recht.
seasonic hat keine probleme mit den schutzschaltungen, weil die problematik umgangen wird.


----------



## nikk o. laus (3. August 2012)

Ist bei dem be quiet das 24PIN kabel am netzteil mit nem stecker angeschlossen? 
Bei welcher auslastung haben die netzteile ihren höchstenwirkungsgrad?


----------



## Westcoast (3. August 2012)

bei der auslastung, ca 50% von der gesamtleistung. das Bequiet P10 ist halbmodular, der hauptstrang ist integriert, man kann diesen nicht herausnehmen.


----------



## MegGalvtron (3. August 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren welches ihr eher bevorzugen würdet ?:

- Enermax Platimax 1200W
oder
- BeQuiet Dark Power P10 1000W


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2012)

Zwischen den beiden das BeQuiet.
Aber wie gesagt, 1000W sind nicht nötig.


----------



## FreezerX (4. August 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren welches ihr eher bevorzugen würdet ?:
> 
> - Enermax Platimax 1200W
> oder
> - BeQuiet Dark Power P10 1000W


 
Wenn beide kostenlos da liegen würde, würde ich meine Freundin entscheiden lassen, weils wirklich so egal ist.


----------



## Rolk (4. August 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> threshold
> 
> bei seasonic gibt es keine probleme, bei der AX reihe aber schon. es wird ja immer gesagt, das die X reihe von seasonic  und ax reihe von corsair gleich sind.
> das stimmt aber nicht ganz, es gibt da schon unterschiede, auch wenn in der AX reihe seasonic technik drin sitzt. gebe da Thom_cat recht.
> seasonic hat keine probleme mit den schutzschaltungen, weil die problematik umgangen wird.


 
Die Corsair AX kann man eh nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Die AX750/850 sind bei Seasonic gefertigt, dass AX1200 nicht.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> threshold
> 
> bei seasonic gibt es keine probleme, bei der AX reihe aber schon. es wird ja immer gesagt, das die X reihe von seasonic  und ax reihe von corsair gleich sind.
> das stimmt aber nicht ganz, es gibt da schon unterschiede, auch wenn in der AX reihe seasonic technik drin sitzt. gebe da Thom_cat recht.
> seasonic hat keine probleme mit den schutzschaltungen, weil die problematik umgangen wird.


 
Das Corsair AX1200 ist nicht von Seasonic und die Seasonic X Serie und die Corsair AX Serie -- außer AX1200 -- sind technisch gleich.


----------



## Worlikon (4. August 2012)

> seasonic hat keine probleme mit den schutzschaltungen, weil die problematik umgangen wird


 
umgangen wird da nichts, es wird halt anders gelöst als bei anderen Herstellern

dazu mal ein Link

Seasonic Platinum 860W (SS-860XP) - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum

Seasonics X-Serie oder die neuere Platinum sind also ganz sicher keine Netzteile mit Single Rail




> Funktioniert in der Praxis aber nicht


 
warum diese Lösung von Seasonic nicht funktionieren soll, würd ich gerne mal begründet sehn


----------



## ich111 (4. August 2012)

Frag doch mal Threshold warum er seine CPU nicht mehr bei so niedriger Spannung wie vorher übertakten kann und warum er kein Corsair NT mehr hat


----------



## Worlikon (4. August 2012)

warum sollte mich das interessieren?

und was hat das mit den Schutzschaltungen und Multirails von Seasonic zu tun?


----------



## Westcoast (4. August 2012)

man kann es drehen und wenden wie man möchte: fakt ist das ich bei seasonic weniger probleme mitbekomme, bei corsair aber umso mehr.


----------



## ich111 (4. August 2012)

Das AX 850 basiert auf dem X und davon abgesehen war Singlerail noch nie einge gute Idee, dass wurde eingeführt, weil man damit ein paar ct sparen konnte und das hat man dem Kunden noch als Feature verkauft


----------



## KastenBier (5. August 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Das AX 850 basiert auf dem X und davon abgesehen war Singlerail noch nie einge gute Idee, dass wurde eingeführt, weil man damit ein paar ct sparen konnte und das hat man dem Kunden noch als Feature verkauft


 
Wer versucht bei NTs im dreistelligen Preissegment noch ein paar Cents zu sparen? Irgendwo hört der Sparzwang bei den Herstellern schließlich auch auf, man will die Kundschaft schließlich halten. Ich glaube kaum dass das der einzige Grund für die Existenz von Singlerails gewesen sein wird, schließlich gibts ja genug Anhänger der Technik, auch wenn ich zugeben muss selber auf Multirail zu setzen 

@TE: Wenn der Preis egal ist, und alle anderen ja schon genug teure NTs vorgeschlagen haben, gönn dir doch mal dieses schöne Stück Technik hier. Dat isn echtet Schnapperschen. Ein rischtiger Preis-Leistungs... achtung, jetzt kommts... *"KNALLER"* 

Dat jute Gerät sorgt bestimmt für übermäßig Spaß und... achtung da kommt noch einer... *"SPANNUNG"* 

Mit diesen Worten, gute Nacht. Auf das mich der Kater morgen nicht hole.


----------



## nikk o. laus (5. August 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> @TE: Wenn der Preis egal ist, und alle anderen ja schon genug teure NTs vorgeschlagen haben, gönn dir doch mal dieses schöne Stück Technik hier. Dat isn echtet Schnapperschen. Ein rischtiger Preis-Leistungs... achtung, jetzt kommts... *"KNALLER"*
> 
> Dat jute Gerät sorgt bestimmt für übermäßig Spaß und... achtung da kommt noch einer... *"SPANNUNG"*
> 
> Mit diesen Worten, gute Nacht. Auf das mich der Kater morgen nicht hole.



Kann man ja gleich nen böller an den gpu ohne kühler hängen und auf die selbstentzündung hoffen 
ist dann auch günstiger


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. August 2012)

nikk o. laus schrieb:


> Kann man ja gleich nen böller an den gpu ohne kühler hängen und auf die selbstentzündung hoffen
> ist dann auch günstiger


 
Ich glaube soetwas tut es auch. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2012/04/hantol_700W_.jpeg

Kannst du uns denn nun dein System nennen? Dann können wir dir auch eine gezielte Beratung geben.


----------



## nikk o. laus (5. August 2012)

das gibt es im moment nur im kopf / die hardware ist noch nicht veröffentlicht.
Ivy bridge ep mit gtx X70/X80 sli.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. August 2012)

Was willst du mit dem PC denn erreichen und machen?


----------



## nikk o. laus (5. August 2012)

Wässerkühlen - einfach als hobby zum spielen und videos bearbeiten
ich weiss dass ist ein bisschen weit übers ziel geschossen aber es ist ein traum


----------



## KastenBier (5. August 2012)

Ich glaube mit dem PC soll Prollinski vom feinsten erreicht werden. Man gönnt sisch ja sons nix im Leben


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. August 2012)

Mein Traum war auch mal ein 2011er Sockel. Jetzt warte ich auf Haswell und dann wird es ein 1150 Sockel. Das ganze mit einer dann aktuellen GTX im Bereich der 400 Euro und der ganze PC außer RAM und HDD intern wassergekühlt in einem NZXT Switch 810. Damit werde ich dann auch Bilder, Musik und Videos bearbeiten und schneiden. Rendern und Spiele spielen. Das ganze mit 16GB RAM und einer 230 Euro CPU.

Ich denke ich habe damit auch genug Leistung. Damit bin ich auch genug von der Masse abgehoben, das was du auch sein möchtest.

Sleeven ist auch eine gute Sache wenn du es optisch schön haben möchtest, sowie Kabelhalteklammern. (Small, Medium)

Aber wie gesagt, dein System wird mit einem 700-800 Watt Netzteil genug befeuert sein. Genaue Angaben können noch nicht getätigt werden aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich der Stromverbrauch erhöht.


----------



## nikk o. laus (5. August 2012)

ja das sleeven ist so ne sache - mann müsst mir mal sagen welchen durchmesser man für welche kabel braucht (habe mir den guide im forum durchgelesen wurde aber nicht schlauer) 
ich baue mir wie gesagt auch ein eigenes gehäuse für einen 420 und einen 400er radi mit optionen nach oben. 
wieviel nm wird den haswell haben oder ist das eine komplett neue architektur?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. August 2012)

Haswell wird in 22 Nanometern gefertigt. Intel-Haswell-Mikroarchitektur

Die beste und einzige Seite die ich für das Sleeven benutzen werde ist MDPC-X | Computerveredelung ohne Kompromisse!. Einzeladern benötigen dort den 'Small-Sleeve' und da beim Sleeven üblicherweise nur einzeln gesleevt wird, wird auch nur der Small-Sleeve benötigt. Da gibt es sehr viele und vor allem kräftige Farben, schau dich mal um.

Woraus wird das Gehäuse gefertigt? Aluminium, Fichtenholz, S 235 JR? Das wäre mir zu aufwendig. Ich kaufe da lieber was fertiges. 

Dein Rechner soll aber gefälligst in einem Tagebuch geführt werden.


----------



## nikk o. laus (5. August 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Woraus wird das Gehäuse gefertigt? Aluminium, Fichtenholz, S 235 JR? Das wäre mir zu aufwendig. Ich kaufe da lieber was fertiges.
> 
> Dein Rechner soll aber gefälligst in einem Tagebuch geführt werden.


 
Aus 2mm alu 
ein tagebuch ist mir wiederum zu aufwendig
es müssen noch teile aus singapur kommen das dauert ne weile 
ist mein erstes projekt in der richtung - es ist bei weitem nicht "perfekt"


----------



## Andregee (5. August 2012)

ich111 schrieb:
			
		

> Frag doch mal Threshold warum er seine CPU nicht mehr bei so niedriger Spannung wie vorher übertakten kann und warum er kein Corsair NT mehr hat



Von den problemen eines einzelnen auf die verschiedensten geräte zu schließen ist aber ein kurzsichtiges verhalten. Mir fällt dein missionarischer eifer gegen die angeblich so schkechten "single" rails auf. Mein mobo hatte einen kurzschluss aber wider erwarten ist mein pc nicht abgefackelt sondern das x löste die schutzschaltung aus


----------



## thom_cat (5. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir das Corsair AX1200 an.


 
sehe ich gerade erst... treffer, das 1200er modell kommt von flextronic und nicht von seasonic


----------



## Andregee (6. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Corsair AX1200 ist nicht von Seasonic und die Seasonic X Serie und die Corsair AX Serie -- außer AX1200 -- sind technisch gleich.



auch das stimmt so  nicht mehr. seasonics aktuelle x modelle haben ein paar schutzschaltungen mehr, die ax reihe von corsair beruht noch auf den alten x modellen mit 50 statt 60 wattendungen.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2012)

die haben gleich ein paar Schutzschalten mehr? Welche sind das denn?


----------



## Westcoast (7. August 2012)

alle schutzfunktionen von einem Seasonic X 660 watt netzteil:

Schutz vor Stromspitzen (OCP), Unterspannungsschutz (UVP), Überlastschutz (OLP/OPP), Kurzschlussschutz (SCP), Überhitzungsschutz (OTP)


----------



## thom_cat (7. August 2012)

die neue serie ist doch auch noch gar nicht verfügbar oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Andregee (7. August 2012)

nein aber das corair ax 750 basiert nicht auf dem seasonic x760 sondern auf dem älteren x 750

schutzschaltungen corair unter mehr  infos zu finden/direktlink nicht möglich

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Corsair/CMPSU-750AX/254206/?tk=7&lk=1904

seasonic 


http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Seasonic/X-760/801500/


----------



## Moose83 (7. August 2012)

Für dein vorhaben ist alles über 800w sinnfrei
Über 1000w brauchst nur zum benchen, am besten single rail und corsair ax1200w
Nur deshalb bin ich auf den 1,2kw Zug aufgesprungen, da mein 950w enermax immer ausgestiegen ist


----------



## thom_cat (7. August 2012)

Die Schutzschaltungen schaue ich mir doch lieber auf den Herstellerseiten an und nicht in der Beschreibung eines Webshops.

Wenn ich da nicht ganz schief geschaut habe, sollten die gleich sein.


----------



## Andregee (7. August 2012)

wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich mich bei seasonic nicht zurecht, sehe da nur abkürzungen die mir nichts sagen.


----------



## thom_cat (7. August 2012)

Die Seite könnte übersichtlicher sein, da gebe ich dir recht


----------



## xHaru (11. Februar 2015)

thom_cat schrieb:


> Die Schutzschaltungen schaue ich mir doch lieber auf den Herstellerseiten an und nicht in der Beschreibung eines Webshops.
> 
> Wenn ich da nicht ganz schief geschaut habe, sollten die gleich sein.


Etwas spät, aber:

Die solltest du dir lieber in nem unabhängigen Test ansehen. Wenn die OCP als 25A angegeben und das NT 100 und mehr A schafft, dann bringt dir die auch nichts. Ähnlich wär da der Fall einer OCP, die auf der 12V nicht vorhanden ist. Aber hauptsache eine drinnen


----------

